# Finnex 24/7 CC (v2)? Is this not the best CC model?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

IF I remember correctly none of the 24/7 models had 660nm reds..
Only the "standard" non-programmed Planted Plus..


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, looking now at their website- the CC version says 660nm reds. 
https://www.finnex.net/index.php/finnexcc/?___store=default


The 24/7 CC V2, which I presumed would be...a v2 updated version of the CC version??? No mention. So I'd assume not.
https://www.finnex.net/index.php/plantedautomated/?___store=default

I think the marketing/branding is confusing. What I've bought is a V2 version of the original 24/7 that now includes a "CC" mode. It is not a further upgraded CC model. The CC model is it's own version. Shame on me for not sorting it out beforehand but seriously- it's a unnecessarily confusing. Their Amazon product listings are a mess also. Trying to choose what you actually want there is very difficult to be sure.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I see the 660 now but yes, certainly isn't listed for the v2.
Main difference is the better water proofing and better power supply really.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Back it goes!

Well, here's the response from Finnex.

"Thank you for contacting Finnex. The new Planted + 24/7 CC V.2 have the 660nm red LEDs.:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I said it wasn't listed.. 

Marketing oversight..


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've still got my return label printed just in case Finnex is still confused over there regarding their product line. I find it hard to believe they wouldn't list that in their specs anywhere.

Edit:
Well, sure enough....here's another response just now since I asked them to be sure we were talking about the same fixture. Turns out we weren't. 

"The 24/7 V.2 aka KL-C Series do not have the 660nm red LEDs. The fixture is same as the original 24/7 with the CC program and also improved remote, power supply, and cordless IR receiver.
The 24/7 CC V.2 aka CRV Series do have the 660nm red LEDs. The fixture is same as the 24/7 CC with improved remote, power supply, and cordless IR receiver."


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to question them. I was looking at these 24/7 models for my tank, but I gave up on trying to understand what the different model #'s meant and what was what. 

In case you're unaware the warranty on these fixtures is six months which is simply atrocious, IMO. Granted the LED's are unlikely to go bad but as @jeffkrol pointed out in one of my recent threads the power supplies don't appear to be the highest quality. A few years in and my Planted+ is a hunk of junk, and not because of failing LED's. Granted, it worked well while it worked.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

My original 24/7 is almost 2 years old. I agree the warranty speaks for itself, which draws me back to the Fluval. I'm fine with my original 24/7 for now though.


----------



## Jimbo107 (Mar 5, 2019)

Glad you posted this, I thought it was me...... very confusing trying to find the light you want. I’m pretty sure I figured it out but not confident enough to buy it......Amazon is a mess


----------



## aquaticaddict (Jan 26, 2016)

So educate me on the 660nm reds. Do they grow plants better? Wondering if I'm missing out on something now since I have 24/7 CC v2.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

aquaticaddict said:


> So educate me on the 660nm reds. Do they grow plants better? Wondering if I'm missing out on something now since I have 24/7 CC v2.


I don't think this is a _bad _fixture, per se. So I don't want to sway you.

Best info I could find is below. Basically 660nm red is very efficient for plant growth. 
https://gpnmag.com/article/red-light-and-plant-growth/

Finnex replied to a Reddit post I made about this light and basically they said they don't include 660nm lights in these models simply because of cost. They were quick to point out they offer fixtures that include 660nm red's in their lineup. 

Here's their response:
"Incorporating 660nm LEDs does come with notable price increase and is the reason most manufacterurs don't use them. Hence, us introducing the CC model that has 660nm and continuing the 24/7 series as it would allow users on a budget to still get a quality light over thier aquarium under $150."


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

As much as I have "pushed" 660nm in the past I'm on the fence about real need.
Almost any red is fairly effective.



That said I still prefer the deep red (660nm) tone over the, what I now see as more orangy red of "regular" reds.
Deep red and like high k whites is a real "sharp" combination..

Last, the thing is w/ low k whites you get a fairly healthy dose of "regular" red but not so much of 660nm w/out lot of them.


----------



## Gelums (Mar 27, 2019)

Kayak83 said:


> OK, Finnex. Let's try and sort this out...
> 
> I've just bought the newest/best (I think?) 24/7 model, model- Planted+ 24/7 V2. Am I mistaken? I was sure it was an upgrade over the base CC model as well as the SE model or other CC model. However, I'm not seeing anything about 660nm red's and am thinking I've made a mistake. My model number is KL-C30A.
> 
> ...


I have the newest model too that says SE and CC with 660nm in it's description LED's it's model is VL-CRV36.. but I also saw the one with 72 white LED's and no 660nm LED's.


Kayak83 said:


> Well, looking now at their website- the CC version says 660nm reds.
> https://www.finnex.net/index.php/finnexcc/?___store=default
> 
> 
> ...


The version IS the first link you posted.. but mine doesn't have the sensor with the cable like it's described. Mine is directly on the light itself like the CC V2 but again my box says SE and CC on it. My guess is there's at least 3 kinds of this light.



jeffkrol said:


> IF I remember correctly none of the 24/7 models had 660nm reds..
> Only the "standard" non-programmed Planted Plus..


I have the new SE+CC model with 660nm LED's..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chart on the side shows the spectrum.. Where is the red peak?


----------



## Gelums (Mar 27, 2019)

jeffkrol said:


> Chart on the side shows the spectrum.. Where is the red peak?


For the VL-CRV36


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Gelums said:


> For the VL-CRV36



Peak at 660nm generally means 660nm diodes are present..though seems like they use both red (second largest peak) and deep red..


----------



## Gelums (Mar 27, 2019)

jeffkrol said:


> Gelums said:
> 
> 
> > For the VL-CRV36
> ...


Finnex finally updated their site and it's on there now. They call it "CRV Series"


----------



## blue tom (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry to dredge up a slightly aged thread, but just wanted to express my own frustration over this mess. I bought the new planted+ cc on Amazon last month. Been waiting on that for a while, and I finally noticed enough LEDs going out on my much older Ray model, to justify the purchase. The Amazon listings were confusing; it kept going out of stock, and mainly I didn't want to accidentally buy the older model, and there was no mention of "V2" in the listing. So I even checked the model number on the Finnex site and confirmed the "KL-C" was the V2 I thought I wanted. I happily ordered and received it. Then I set it aside for a bit until I could make time to design and rescape my tank.

Fast forward to today, when I'm ready to get started on that rescape. I had a brief moment of doubt as I unboxed the light, so I just searched the model number, KL-C30A, to make sure I got it right. That's when I found this thread and discovered my misfortune. 

Seriously, Finnex. The product listing on the website have changed. The Amazon listings have changed. A month ago, on June 2 when I ordered, I don't recall any mention of KLC and CRV options on Amazon. There was no distinction made that there was a lesser model and a "better" model available. I believed I was ordering the latest and greatest that Finnex had to offer. Granted, I wasn't expecting the greatest LED light known to man, but I did believe I was getting all of the available features that Finnex puts into their lights. I was pumped about that. 

Now, even though I think I still have a great customizable light for my planted tank, I can't help but feel a little disappointed that I didn't order what I thought I ordered—and all because of confusing merchandising and a modified Amazon listing. 

I haven't turned the thing on yet, and I would send it back, but I'm now a week over the 30 day return period. Oof. 

Anyway, that's the end of my rant. I'm glad they have the listings corrected and more clearly distinct (with a product line comparison table) now. I just wish they had fixed their listings before I decided to order. Alas. Back to cleaning my new sand and setting up this new, slightly less red, light.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

In my experience, Amazon will very likely swap do an exchange for the model you THOUGHT you had purchased. You'd flag it as "inaccurate website description." You just need to use the chat feature on their support page. They will likely be more apt to do an exchange vs a simple return if you tell them exactly what you told us. Excellent customer service. 


And yes, Finnex needs to get it together with their marketing and product line names. (Or lack thereof). 

Also, I tend to notice that Amazon's listings, when they show a "newer model available," can be wrong a lot of the time.


----------

